# what can i get?



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 7, 2010)

hey guys
i just got a 32inch longX 18inch wideX 21.5inch high enclosure. what should i get for it?
fyi im in WA


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Feb 7, 2010)

what ever you want. do some research and get something that you like..!! thats what i think.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 7, 2010)

stimsons python


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 7, 2010)

a cat


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 7, 2010)

what is the enclosur made from


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> a cat


LOL:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 7, 2010)

its glass.
i already have a stimmie i am getting him a cage mate soon !
i was thinking more on the lines of geckos or skinks?
any suggestions?


----------



## camt44 (Feb 7, 2010)

Get some Central Netted Dragons, they are heaps good; easy to care for, look interesting and are really active and funny to watch, you could probably have a couple in there, little bit small, but they don't get big either. 
Cam


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 7, 2010)

i like beardies


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 7, 2010)

Scorpions?, be good for scorpion's, being glass get good humidity (id assume) visibility and its bout right size for a couple of big flinders ranges or black rocks 

but thats me i love scoripons, there def not for everyone


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 7, 2010)

yeah i say scorpions , or even a spider.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 7, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> yeah i say scorpions , or even a spider.



wouldn't be any good for a scorpion to big they like smaller spaces. unless you devide down middle and breed. 

but honestly gecko or bird eating spider. perfect size.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 7, 2010)

i HATE scorpions and spiders lol they disguisting ahahah no offence
i was thinking mabey a bluey or stripe tail pygmy monitor??


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 7, 2010)

ah thats fair enough , as i said there not for every one.

Pygmy monitor would be cool


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 7, 2010)

sheldoncy23 said:


> i HATE scorpions and spiders lol they disguisting ahahah no offence
> i was thinking mabey a bluey or stripe tail pygmy monitor??



depends on what you want something you can handle alot 
active.
or easy maintenance you know?

so what did you have in mind?


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 7, 2010)

more something i can handle and thats kinda family friendly.


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 7, 2010)

beardie's are sic, ive had mine for 5 years i swear there stoned half the time they dont care about much , VERY easy to handle, never bite (as long as there fed) very chilled and at times very active lizard, id say a bluey would be much the same?

haha 15 years old and his names kronyk....i like it  lol


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 7, 2010)

nathan09 said:


> beardie's are sic, ive had mine for 5 years i swear there stoned half the time they dont care about much , VERY easy to handle, never bite (as long as there fed) very chilled and at times very active lizard, id say a bluey would be much the same?
> 
> haha 15 years old and his names kronyk....i like it  lol




lol as Nathan said a bearded dragon, geckos, maby a skink or to all layed back. 

but also you need to put in the hours they need to be feed daily berdies need veggies 
also geckos need there crickets in calcium powder.

geckos are more expensive while berdies are less expensive. 
so relly it comes down to 
*what you want*
*how much you willing to pay*
*how much time you have*


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 7, 2010)

paying and man hours i can take care of
im leaning towards beardy but its between that and a bluey


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 7, 2010)

KRONYK94 said:


> *what you want*
> *how much you willing to pay*
> *how much time you have*



thats exactly right. good luck bro


----------



## KRONYK94 (Feb 7, 2010)

sheldoncy23 said:


> paying and man hours i can take care of
> im leaning towards beardy but its between that and a bluey



yea good luck and have fun with what you get 

cheers chris


----------



## Naja_nivea (Feb 7, 2010)

Keeping invertebrates is illegal in WA anyway even if you liked spiders or scorpions. I wanted a preying mantis  . 

We dont have much choice in WA but you can still get something you like. Best go to a few good pets hops and have a look around and check them out in person and ask any questions when there.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would say the enclosure is to small for a Bluey but ok for gecks and beardies best thing to do is check out Reptile trader it's just down the road from you on Dixon road. There is also another place near Cockburn Central just of the freeway it's either Pet city or Pet magic they usually have quite a few reptiles but personally i prefer to have a chat with Ken at Reptile Trader he should be able to give you a good idea of whats best suited. Good luck


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 9, 2010)

ken and me are good mates so i probably will go to him.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Feb 10, 2010)

would it be alright for 2 western beardies or just one?
what size do they get??


----------



## Vincey (Mar 20, 2010)

Should be good for 2. Western beardies are much smaller than the centrals or others. I advise going to the petshop in Success. It's closing down and it's 30% off ALL FLOOR STOCK. From weener mice to $750 enclosures. Do it.

Petmagic if i recall..


----------

